# Crystalizing mdma freebase directly from ether



## Curiousonion (Oct 4, 2022)

After separating the mdma freebase with ether is it possible to treat the ether with magnesium sulfate do dry it then freeze it for a day and afterwards to add 37% hcl until ph reaches 5(or even sulfuric acid) instead of evaporation the ether and putting the freebase in anhydrous acetone?


----------



## btcboss2022

Curiousonion said:


> After separating the mdma freebase with ether is it possible to treat the ether with magnesium sulfate do dry it then freeze it for a day and afterwards to add 37% hcl until ph reaches 5(or even sulfuric acid) instead of evaporation the ether and putting the freebase in anhydrous acetone?



CuriousonionI possible to do it but in my opinion by this way the freebase will be dirtier acetone takes out most of impurities and before put the freebase in anhydrous acetone it should be treated with HCL to Ph5-6 too. I recommend the second way freebase+HCL PH=5.5, heat it at 120C and add fast but carefully freezed acetone and leave it in the freezer. For a best crystallization filter the acetone after 24 in freezer and solve the solid in the minimum water needed to solve it. Heat the water until 110C put it quickly in a container suitable for crystallization and keep it there 48hours at RT.


----------



## Curiousonion

Great thanks, I'll try that


----------

